# How to burn an ISO to a USB in Ubuntu 10.10 or 11.04?



## ENCOM OS-12 (May 4, 2011)

It's impossible to google since all the results are "HOW TO BURN AN ISO ONTO A USB ON WINDOWS"... 

My Comp is 2xbooted with 7 and 10.10 (didn't really like 11.04) and I use Ubuntu for than... any room in my house.

So how could I put an ISO like Jolicoud, Elementary, Pinguy, or even Windows onto a USB using Ubuntu?


----------



## Nizatidine (Jun 12, 2010)

A hint is here


----------



## ENCOM OS-12 (May 4, 2011)

Eh... don't we have anything more... graphical?


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

Ubuntu has a built in graphic installer under system-Adminstration-startup disk creator, im assuming you want to install a linux distro to boot from a usb. Its pretty straightforward to use but if you have any questions feel free to reply, sorry i just read the original post more thoroughly, that should work for most linux distros but installing windows on a usb isnt going to be too easy, Best of luck


----------



## ENCOM OS-12 (May 4, 2011)

Hm... I'd have to try Jolicloud to see if it works... didn't really have much luck with that program in the past... then again something might have been wrong with the ISO...


----------

